# Omega Dynotron & Electrodynamic



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

On my electric watch site, I stated that Omega never made a battery driven balance wheel based watch.

A couple of days ago, I got a mail message for someone who put me right.

"_According to the latest Omega book written by the museum curator, Omega produced a Dynatron Electrodynamic with 2 transistors in 1964. Calibre 6550 had no contacts, just electric amplitude control. 100 were produced. Reading the small print, I learned that Omega gave up on them quite quickly as accuracy and longevity were often worse than a good quality mechanical movement._"

Not sure if any of these 100 watches ever reached the market or just stayed in the labs.

Apologies for the poor photo, but I'm never likely to see one in the flesh and this is what he sent me. He is sending some better scanned photos...I hope.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

*oh no!!!*

Something else completely impossible to find, that i will have to search for.









Not sure whether to thank you or just sulk!!!

Thats pretty amazing, i suppose not unsurprising really though...great find. Now will have to hope one turns up at the car booty!!!, along with that elusive Patek Phillipe hummer!!!

keith


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

KEITHT said:


> *oh no!!!*
> 
> Something else completely impossible to find, that i will have to search for.
> 
> ...












That OCD is really kicking in then


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool. Er... Has JD written a book? I didnt know that... Is this the book they hyped recently - 250Euros etc?


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Is that the balance wheel at bottom left?

It looks like it's not a complete wheel, but rather two quarters opposite each other.

Is that unusual? Looks a bit strange.

Have you Googled for Titus balance wheel watches, in case Omega flogged those off to Titus too?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> It looks like it's not a complete wheel, but rather two quarters opposite each other.
> 
> Is that unusual? Looks a bit strange.


No, not that unusual...even the Hamilton one (below) looks a little similar but, from memory, the Timex and PUW ones look fairly similar to these Omega ones.

In those Omega photos, the coil part of the balance is hidden under the bridge plate.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Interesting, time to buy some more books I think


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like it's not a complete wheel, but rather two quarters opposite each other.
> ...


Ahh, I've only had one balance wheel watch myself and that had a 'complete' wheel.

Still, interesing stuff. Not surprised they had one, or at least dabbled in the technology. They do seem to have been keen to embrace new watch technology in an attempt to improve accuracy.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Some better pictures...and of the dial etc. Thanks Thierry! Looks to have been a nice watch.









"_Never sold to the public, probably destroyed, except for a couple of them, possibly at the museum. 232 was the prototype._"


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Interesting I have to say


----------

